# Used pens - Disposal of



## elizajayne (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh
What do you do with the used pens [insulin/byetta]. As we are told only to use 60 times, they still have a little of the drug in them. We are also told not to put them in the household rubbish, as they still have a little of the drug in them, & someone might try to use it!!!

I have quite a collection of used pens, & have asked the chemist to take them back - my request has been met with mixed reactions. Some say they can take them as "unused medicine" for disposal, whilst other chemists say they can't!

What do you do with your used pens?

Would be useful to know?

Many thanks

Elizajayne
new Byetta user


----------



## bev (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi my son doesnt have disposable pens - but he does have needles and lancets and 'spare 'insulin' that we dispose of in a yellow 'sharps bin' and then give it back to the gp. You can get these on prescription. Bev


----------



## Caroline (Mar 4, 2009)

some councils will take them, but you have to arrange for a special collection. From what others have said and depending on your council it can be a pleasure or a pain.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 4, 2009)

Eliza Jane - Are you using ready filled pens? Are pens available for your insulins and Byetta with separate cartridges? If so, you can dispose of empty glass cartridges in clear glass recycling bins (if not empty, then squirt remained down sink), clip needles with a Safe-Clip (available on prescription), then dispose of clipped needles in sharps bin or any container with a child-proof lid, then seal with gaffer tape (or similar) and dispose of in normal household waste. I reckon that pens with cartridges and needles removed could be disposed of in normal waste - but mine last for years!
However, all this comes with the proviso that local waste disposal practices vary. If the chemist doesn't know what to do, then try yoru diabetes team. Generally, chemists can and do take back unused medicines for safe disposal.


----------



## elizajayne (Mar 4, 2009)

bev said:


> Hi my son doesnt have disposable pens - but he does have needles and lancets and 'spare 'insulin' that we dispose of in a yellow 'sharps bin' and then give it back to the gp. You can get these on prescription. Bev


I dispose of my needles and lancets in the yellow box. My GP prescribes a 1 litre box [only size he is allowed to], and it is difficult to force the needles, etc through the hole but can't get the pens in.
I return the yellow box to my GP when full.

{PS. I found out what to do with the yellow box c/o this site & the main site - so thanks}

Elizajayne


----------



## elizajayne (Mar 4, 2009)

Copepod said:


> Eliza Jane - Are you using ready filled pens? Are pens available for your insulins and Byetta with separate cartridges? If so, you can dispose of empty glass cartridges in clear glass recycling bins (if not empty, then squirt remained down sink), clip needles with a Safe-Clip (available on prescription), then dispose of clipped needles in sharps bin or any container with a child-proof lid, then seal with gaffer tape (or similar) and dispose of in normal household waste. I reckon that pens with cartridges and needles removed could be disposed of in normal waste - but mine last for years!
> However, all this comes with the proviso that local waste disposal practices vary. If the chemist doesn't know what to do, then try yoru diabetes team. Generally, chemists can and do take back unused medicines for safe disposal.


In Devon the council are hot on telling you off if you put the wrong rubbish in the wrong bin - so we have to take great care with what we put in the domestic bins.
Not sure that they would be keen on empty 'pre filled pens', so I think if I can get the chemist to take them back I will.
It's just that different chemists say different things?
The prefilled pens, are just that - a whole unit, with 60 doses in one pen. I screw the needles on the end, do the injection, unscrew the needle, and stick the covered needle straight into my yellow box.
Elizajayne


----------



## Caroline (Mar 4, 2009)

My council is hot about stuff in the worng bins too. We currenntly have 3, but I am not even sure if the black one for everything that is left is the right bin for medical waste.

I'd play it safe, find out what the chemists do and use ones that takes them back or seek advice from council.

When I was first diagnised and I went to the hospital for the education day the nurse told us to put lancets from glucometer in a fabric conditioner bottle for disposal. I contacted the council who went into orbit over it.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2009)

Caroline said:


> ...When I was first diagnised and I went to the hospital for the education day the nurse told us to put lancets from glucometer in a fabric conditioner bottle for disposal. I contacted the council who went into orbit over it.



Goodness! That's got to be a lot cheaper way of getting into space than all that NASA claptrap!


----------



## Einstein (Mar 4, 2009)

The legal position is the provider of the product is responsible for the disposal of it. That means if you bought a TV from shop 'x' and in three years time you wanted rid of it shop 'x' have a legal obligation to take it back from you and recycle/dispose of it.

The same is true of chemists with drugs and sharps. Although of course they don't want to know about doing this.

It wasn't so long ago that it was clip the needle, put it in an old pop bottle, put on the lid, secure with insulation tape and put in the bin... I'm unsure if there isn't a needle to use or prick yourself on what the problem with that means of disposal was?

Guess if I asked she that must be obeyed (STMBO) she could quote chapter and verse to me about the impact on landfills through such undesirable items being disposed of there. STMBO by the way used to design landfill sites including capping them off and its far more than digging or finding a massive great hole and filling it in with rubbish!


----------



## Caroline (Mar 4, 2009)

One of the reasons I haven't got a new matress yet is I can't find any one to take the old one. The council doesn't want to know unless I have three to get rdi of and the shops say their delivery drivers are not insured for this kind of thing, and we don't have a car or know any one with transport large enough to take away a king sized matress!


----------



## elizajayne (Mar 4, 2009)

Caroline said:


> One of the reasons I haven't got a new matress yet is I can't find any one to take the old one. The council doesn't want to know unless I have three to get rdi of and the shops say their delivery drivers are not insured for this kind of thing, and we don't have a car or know any one with transport large enough to take away a king sized matress!


I got a new mattress from a local firm (small business), who were quite happy to take my old one away. Cost a bit more, but worth for the service.


----------



## Einstein (Mar 4, 2009)

Caroline, the interesting one is that it should be the supplier of the original equipment. I find smaller firms offer a far better service, that service of course costs money and you need to pay for it.

Councils will very often do large item disposal, for a fee. Worth another call?


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 4, 2009)

I could put my pens into the 1 litre sharps bin I was prescribed. I don't use disposable pens anymore.

I'm pretty sure that byetta only comes in pre-filled pens.


----------



## MarcLister (Mar 4, 2009)

I puts my Novorapid and Levemir pens, when empty, into the bin. DSN/Surgery nurse/Pharmacy have never said what to do and since the pens themselves haven't come into contact with my blood I put them into the bin.


----------



## squidge63 (Mar 4, 2009)

I put my novorapid pens in the bin and my levemir vials in the bin.


----------



## coldclarity (Mar 5, 2009)

Caroline said:


> When I was first diagnised and I went to the hospital for the education day the nurse told us to put lancets from glucometer in a fabric conditioner bottle for disposal. I contacted the council who went into orbit over it.


My dn told me to use an empty bleach bottle - puncture proof and child proof - and put it in the bin when full until I can get hold of a sharps bin. I think it's going to be a bit of a nightmare, but I haven't tried yet!


----------



## katie (Mar 5, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I could put my pens into the 1 litre sharps bin I was prescribed. I don't use disposable pens anymore.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that byetta only comes in pre-filled pens.


#

My Lantus is in pre-filled pens because when I started using the lantus pen I was given it was really difficult to use.  It was badly designed and didnt work properly. 

I should probably get a new lantus pen now and start using cartridges again to save on waste.


----------



## carolyn (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi. When I was first diagnosed I was given a sharps container from my local hospital, a large yellow box just for my needles, that was 19 years ago and it is just on the "do not fill over this line" I am just going to dispose of them and I call a number that my DN gave me and they collect free of charge. I use Novarapid and Levermir and I have been told that the empty pens can be disposed of in the bin.
________
Genetically Modified Food


----------



## Copepod (Mar 5, 2009)

*Pre-filled pens are more wasteful, but sometimes no alternative*

I was given the option of pre-filled pens when first starting with insulin, but refused on grounds of environmental resources. Sure, you still have to dispose of components - cartridges, needles (with all types of pens) and finally, "dead" pens, but it's better than the alternative. I can't understand why Byetta isn't available in cartridges - perhaps something for Byetta users to raise with the manufacturer? The situation won't change until the need is identified.


----------

